# Mirror tap - Radar Detector



## AtlasR (Nov 12, 2019)

Has anyone installed a radar detector using a mirror tap? Wondering what’s involved in getting access to the harness and which wires to tap into. Thanks


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

No, but I've seen a few videos of people install front facing cameras up there. All of them ran power across the top of the windshield tucked the wire into the headliner, then down the A pillar to the fuse panel. I'm wondering if maybe there's a reason like there's no good easy way to tap into the mirror?


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

AtlasR said:


> Has anyone installed a radar detector using a mirror tap? Wondering what’s involved in getting access to the harness and which wires to tap into. Thanks


I tried to find a wire under in the roof near all the moonroof switches and no luck


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

People still use radar detectors? Man I have really aged, guess I find 5-10 mph over the posted limit my limit now....YIKES!


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

quaudi said:


> People still use radar detectors? Man I have really aged, guess I find 5-10 mph over the posted limit my limit now....YIKES!


I find Waze to be way more accurate.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

There's got to be something up in that overhead panel that is IGN on that you can tap into


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

From the videos it looks like an easy run to the fuse panel. I'd probably just do that rather than keep poking around up there hoping.


----------



## gaidin43 (Dec 20, 2019)

Any luck finding mirror tap locations for a radar detector?


----------



## SRFRBOY (Apr 30, 2019)

Looking for some of the same answers...


----------

